
Read to know – How to implement a singleton pattern in C#, on mantratocode.com - sagarsonawane
http://www.mantratocode.com/pattern/how-to-implement-a-singleton-pattern-in-c/
======
jmnicolas
I'd recommend :
[http://csharpindepth.com/Articles/General/Singleton.aspx?pri...](http://csharpindepth.com/Articles/General/Singleton.aspx?printable=true)

